# Elevador de tensión 12v DC a 19v DC



## luisba (Dic 19, 2011)

Hola
Tengo este esquema que he encontrado en el ordenador (creyendo que no lo tenía) tras buscar mucho por internet
Lo primero quisiera que me dierais vuestra opinión al respecto.
Lo segundo es que no tengo experiencia con las bobinas y similares y no sé cómo hacer la bobina L1
Lo tercero es que R9 y R10 pone 6Ohm8, eso es 6.8 Ohm?
Muchas gracias.






Por cierto, lo quiero para cargar el portátil en el coche. Hay quien dice que 4Amp son muchos, pues bien, el que tengo para casa da 4A y calienta que da gusto...


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2011)

Cual esquema??? no veo NADA!!!


----------



## Hernan83 (Dic 19, 2011)

Es un esquema de la revista Elektor, un adaptador para notebook, convierte los 12 V del coche a 19 V para alimentar la notebook


----------



## fdesergio (Dic 19, 2011)

Mi amigo como supones que te demos una opinion sobre L1 si nisiquiera vemos el esquema???  yo imagino cual es pero adivino..............no soy, chauuuuuuu


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 19, 2011)

Dice , 10 espiras de 0,5 sobre forma EI33 , 56 uH . . . ¿ Que otro dato necesitás Luisba  ?


----------



## luisba (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola
Lo que no entiendo es eso de la forma EI33, y los 56uH. Seguro que es una bobada de principiante, pero no he tenido nunca la oportunidad de armar bobinas, además de que esas cosas aquí en España en el instituto no las enseñan.
Muchisimas gracias por vuestra paciencia


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2011)

http://spanish.alibaba.com/product-gs/n-cleo-de-ferrita-ei33-305688054.html

La inductancia se mide en Henry o Hernrios , m es mili (milésima) , y u es micro (millonésima)

O sea que tenés que comprar-conseguir un núcleo de esos y darle 10 espiras con alambre barnizado de 0,5.

A ver si alguno sabe cuales son los 3 nucleos que lleva una fuente conmutada . . .


----------



## luisba (Dic 20, 2011)

Hola
Una última duda, en el núcleo de ferrita se enrrollan las espiras justo en la barra central o hay que hacerlo de otra forma, como una espira en cada barra hasta completar las 10 o algo así?




Perdona la ignorancia, debes estar desquiciado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 20, 2011)

No , no me molesta contestarte 

Van en la rama central y juntitas si es posible.


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Sep 6, 2013)

Hernan83 dijo:


> Es un esquema de la revista Elektor, un adaptador para notebook, convierte los 12 V del coche a 19 V para alimentar la notebook



yo tengo estas revistas alguno me puede decir en que numero y año esta este articulo desde ya muchas gracias...


----------

